

How much information can you cram into 140 chars - pepijndevos

Are some languages more suitable for tweeting? Like Chinese(char per word?) or Fins(long words?).<p>Hw mch cn u str whl kpng th txt rdbl?<p>How much data can you store when giving up readability?
======
madhouse
Depends. Can I gzip it?

~~~
pepijndevos
Sure, if you think you can get binary data across the Twitter api. Otherwise
you'd have to base64 encode it :D

~~~
madhouse
You can post binary via Twitter, yes.

